# Good source for cone tapes...



## Raptor (Jan 15, 2013)

Here is a good source for dart cone tapes this place carries any and every kind of tape you would need for making cones just thought i would share.. http://www.tapebrothers.com/


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Good find. Here is one I have ordered from the Tapedepot.


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Here is a good source for dart cone tapes this place carries any and every kind of tape you would need for making cones just thought i would share.. http://www.tapebrothers.com/


Every kind you would need UNLESS you are a "bigger, better, fast, stronger type of guy" in which case you might be tempted to spend about eighteen times as much (per dart) and try some adhesive backed two inch wide by .010" UHMW strips.

That was a new one for me too until this morning. An add popped up on the side of my screen and since I have a hard time walking away from anything I don't understand, I had to google UHMW. It's short for ultra-high-molecular-weight polyethylene. Everything that I read about it said uber-cool "vinyl" tape dart cone. If it is flexible enough, I'm picking up a 54 foot roll for $37.24 plus shipping. That should be enough for either 150 or 300 darts depending on the number of layers used.

Why pay so much for plastic stripping? Because this stuff sounds like plastic magic. It has been used (in very wide sheets) as a replacement for ice in skating rinks that couldn't support ice. In some forms it is fifteen time more abrasion resistant than carbon steel. Coefficient of friction is similar to Teflon. Highest impact strength of any plastic currently made.

Odorless, tasteless, non-toxic and highly resistant to corrosive materials. UHMW Wiki UHMW strip source

I have sent an e-mail asking if it is flexible enough to twist into a pointed cone. If it turns out to be too flexible, I'll use one layer of the UHMW on one layer of paper or other plastic.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 15, 2013)

Sounds interesting let us all know how it works, might want to try it myself. Thanks neondog for the info.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Let us know how that tape works out neondog.. and post some dart pics if possible!


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

I couldn't convince myself to spring $50 on an untested material and spent several hours trying to make .625 cones from one inch wide self adhesive strips of paper with no solid solution found. Since I'm not real sure whether or not the tape will stick to it;s own slick side, I've decided that if I get no response soon from the vendor, I'll go with the 3/4 inch wide and try making cones for my six foot .555" tube. That way if it's a flop I'm only out $15 plus shipping.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Let us know how it goes Neondog!


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

I got the roll of one inch width and at room temperature it is too stiff for cone construction. I may try applying heat when I have more time but for now it is a no-go.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

neondog said:


> I got the roll of one inch width and at room temperature it is too stiff for cone construction. I may try applying heat when I have more time but for now it is a no-go.[/size]


Well, thats a shame. Does it break as you flex it?


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Nope, it just springs back into a flat strip. May try to form cones inside a conical form instead of making it on the outside of a form.


----------



## maddog (Feb 19, 2013)

Unrelated question, would that tape stick to the bottom of my toboggan so I wouldn't have to wax it?


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

I suspect it would but you would probably have to use a chemical wax remover first and it'd be a good chunk of change to cover a whole toboggan but I'm guessing it would last almost as long as the toboggan. Last time I was on one there was so much powder coming up over the front that I hit a house! It's not like they turn on a dime. :startle:


----------

